# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  پزشکی پردیس علوم پزشکی کرمانشاه چطوره?

## arzhin

کسی در مورد پردیس علوم پزشکی کرمانشاه چیزی میدونه? پزشکیش? شهریش چقدره?و هر سال چقدر اضافه میشه? کلاسا جداس یا قاطیه با روزانه? خوابگاه و غذا میدن ?  خلاصه هرچس میدونین بگین

----------


## alikingboy

خب دوسته خوبم من دندون کرمانشاه میخونم البت دروس علوم پایه رو باید تو دانشکده دارو و پزشکی( از طریق یه راهرو به هم وصلن) بگذرونیم، باید عرض

 شود که  خیر جدا هستن کلاسا(حداقل تا پارسال اینجور بود) شهریه باید دید هیئت امناشون چقد تصویب میکنه ولی معاونش جناب اقایه نجفیه پول پرست

 ترین آدمیه که میشه دید، دانشگاه تقریبا اخرایه شهره و متاسفانه تو محیطه خوبی نیس پزشکی و داروش به یه منطقه نزدیکه به اسم باغه ابریشم  که 

متاسفانه پره توش مواد فروش و لاته دانشگاهم بافتش فرسودس به شدت تاریکه داخل دانشکده ها فضایه سبزم که قربونش برم دو یه تا درخت داره 

متاسفانه بخش آموزش با ما خوب رفتار نمیکرد(تازه روزانه هستم) دیگه وای به حال پردیسا تا اونجا که شنیدم بهتون خوابگاه نمیدن(البت پسراا) برا دخترا 

خوابگاه میدن، غذا فقط ناهار به پردیسا میدن اما روزانه ها صبحانه ناهار شام حق عضویت کتاب خونه سوبل روزانه ها باید بدین تازه کتاب های بدرد 

نخورشونو به پردیسا میدن متاسفانه دیدم حالا هیچی نمیگن ولی دانشجو هایه روزانه یکم با حالت فخر فروشانه با پردیسا حرف میزنن و رفتار میکنن مدام پردیسا رو 

استادا میکوبن من که دوستم دارو میخونه حسابیی شاکیه میگفت تو دوهفته 5 جلسه با دکتر ادیب داشتیم 3 جلسه از 5 جلسرو نیومده کلاس برا کلاس 

آناتومیشون باید دکتر بره تدریس کنه دانشجو فوق لیسانس فرستاده بودن برا اینا تدریس کنه(دانشجو فوق لیسانس هنو کامل نگرفته مدرکشو!!!) من موقع 

انتخاب رشته با یکی از دوست های پدرم پروفسور بهرامی ( رییس بخش فارماکولوژی دانشکده دارو) مشورت کردم گفت من 20 و خورده ای ساله دارم 

اینجا کار میکنم نزن کرمانشارو برو همدانی ایلامی جایی فقط اینجارو نزن ولی پدرم گفت نه کرمانشاه نزدیکه خانواده ای اینجارو بزن منم اینجارو زدم و 

تعهدی کرمانشاه قبول شدم گرچه روزانه ایلام هم قبول میشدم و به عنوان یک دانشجو روزانه و اهل کرمانشاه به شدت ناراضیم و اگه برگردم به زمان 
انتخاب رشته قطعا جایه دیگه رو میزدم و بدبختیم حقه انتقالی گرفتنم ندارم :Yahoo (101):  باز خود دانید ولی کرمانشاه رو اون آخرا نزدیکه زاهدان و زابل بزنید

آها داشت یادم میرفت برایه رزرو غذا روزانه ها 900 تومن پرداخت میکنند اما پردیس ها 2700 باید پرداخت کنن


البته ناگفته نماند که کرمانشاه در رنکینگ جهانی از چند دانشگاه تهران شهید بهشتی ایران مشهد و تبریز و کرمان رنکش پایین تره و از باقی دانشگاه های ایران از لحاظ سطح  علمی(حداقل رنکینگ جهانی ) بالاتر و بهتره

----------

